# who's opened a Mac mini to change ram?



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

just wanted to see if anyone's opened their Mac mini to change ram themselves.

I've seen the video on how to do it, but if there's someone in downtown toronto (or in Markham), who wants to give me a hand, I'd be most grateful.

beer anyone?

Dixon


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

do you mean the HD? isit not under warranty, or do you just want to throw in a bigger drive?


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

no, just the RAM...bought a LaCie external drive for the HD already.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

aww crap. i misread the post to mean iPod mini [slaps forehead in shame]

from the pictures i've scene it should be trivial to change the ram once the case is opened, as the ram is completely exposed.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

yeah...it's just opening the case...two putty knives, but if you haven't done it before, it's nice to have someone else do it for you 

The RAM part is easy once the case is open...been modifying my G4 towers for YEARS...easy as pie...


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I opened mine with one putty knife with little problems...it was closing it up that caused the problem since it took a bit of effort to get everything to click shut properly.

One thing to be aware of with the putty knife tool is to try and avoid pushing it in too much as there is a thin little strip of insulation/grounding (not sure of it's purpose) that goes around the inside of the case that can easily be damaged by the putty knife if you're too agressive. 

Take it slow and careful and you'll have no problems.


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

all i used was one thin metal putty knife. just start from one end and do a little at a time. And also when you put the putty knife in, only put it in about half the way in. you can put it all the way in but i have had better results only going in half the way, this way you wont mess up the gasket around the inside perimeter.

And I found it harder putting it back on . 

My mac mini specs 
1.5 ghz
7200rpm 60GB HD
1GD PC3200

Are there any other mod that can be done


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

do it with chopsticks! less chance of damaging the case this way:

http://www.pconline.com.cn/market/hk/daogou/0502/552885.html

good luck,

miguel


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Mac mini? Change RAM on a Power Mac 8500 - now there's a nightmare!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

RawB8figure said:


> My mac mini specs
> 1.5 ghz
> 7200rpm 60GB HD
> 1GD PC3200
> ...



RawB8figure, what's up with your Mac Mini specs? Apple sells it as 1.42GHz and it's known that they have 4200rpm drives and either 40 or 80Gb. Did you mod yours?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> RawB8figure, what's up with your Mac Mini specs? ... Did you mod yours?


He's the guy who posted over the weekend about overclocking his mini. They do make 60Gb laptop drives, so it can be well assumed that he upgraded this as well as his ram too.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

thanks for all the feedback on this, but I guess I'm on my own doing this 

I was hoping to find an "expert" to help...

time for a trip to home depot....

Dixon


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

focal said:


> thanks for all the feedback on this, but I guess I'm on my own doing this  I was hoping to find an "expert" to help... time for a trip to home depot....


There's so many case-opening videos on the net that I can't even count them.

Go to MacMiniForums.com as a launchpad. They seem to be the largest internet forum on all things about the Mac mini.

BTW, I think the best video is at OWC here. 

Would it help if I came over to your place to assist?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

focal said:


> thanks for all the feedback on this, but I guess I'm on my own doing this
> 
> I was hoping to find an "expert" to help...
> 
> ...


found a good PDF file that will help you upgrade not only your memory but all other parts of your Mini.

Warning the PDF is 21.5mb's big
http://www.kevinrose.com/mini/mac_mini.pdf

Laterz


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

While you've got your Mac mini open, you can install your own:

Bluetooth antenna module US$24









Airport antenna and express harness US$24









A new Mac mini mezzanine board US$47









All OEM Apple parts available at:http://www.cgnusa.com


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

thats wicked 

Has anyone ever ordered form them before


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks guys...bought my putty knife this morning and RAM should be here tomorrow...

tell you how it goes...


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I've done it. I used a putty knife from Home Hardware (get the flexible one) and be gentle. Once you actualy get the putty knife inside the case it's a little disconcerting how much it actually bends. 

You want to get it in about an inch from the back of the case. So if you have the Mac Mini in front of you, upside down with the ports facing you (ie - the bottom of the Mini is facing upwards, and the ports are looking at your chest/abdomen/whatever then you should be putting the putty knife in around an inch from the corner. Does that makse sense? It stunned me how fat the putty knife actually bent. I had the flexible one and it bent a great deal. But then that side popped up and I was able to jam it in the other side and do the same.

When putting the case back, be careful of the metal pings over the ports. The trick is to apply a little bit of pressure to the "port panel" as you put the lid back on. The first time I didn't and ended up with it misaligned. Nothing broken, I just had to re-open and repeat.

Also - the thing scratches VERY easily. Hopefully you have a rubber anti-static mat to use.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Just tried to order the BT module (US$24). You can't do it via their web site. You need to email them for the price of shipping then call with your credit card info. Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

*successfully upgraded to 1GB RAM*

woo hoo...success and nothing seems broken...LOL

...got the same brand/speed as the 256MB stick apple used...hynix PC3200 ..the chip I got was CL2.5, but the 256MB I pulled out was CL3

Thanks again for everyone's help


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations! Where'd you pick up that 1 Gigger? And how much?

Time to update your profile signature.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Congratulations! Where'd you pick up that 1 Gigger? And how much?
> 
> Time to update your profile signature.


 I got it from my neighbour's shop here at work in markham..don't know if I'm getting a "neighbour" rate, but I paid $200+tax (cash/debit..no credit cards allowed)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

focal said:


> I got it from my neighbour's shop here at work in markham..don't know if I'm getting a "neighbour" rate, but I paid $200+tax (cash/debit..no credit cards allowed)


Hey! That beats the $422 that Apple wanted plus to have an extra 256 chip to foist upon people (and recoup some more of that $200+tax.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Hey! That beats the $422 that Apple wanted plus to have an extra 256 chip to foist upon people (and recoup some more of that $200+tax.


LOL...so true...selling the 256MB to my cousin...I built him a AMD2400+ system recently for gaming as I already have 512MB in my PC


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Just tried to order the BT module (US$24). You can't do it via their web site. You need to email them for the price of shipping then call with your credit card info. Still waiting for a reply.


Here's an install parts list.

```
To install an airport card in a Mac Mini:

922-6671              Board, Mezzanine
922-6673              Antenna, AirPort
922-6680              Screw, M2x3, Package of 5
AirPort Extreme Card (Retail)

To install Bluetooth:

922-6671              Board, Mezzanine
922-6530              Card, Bluetooth
922-6674              Antenna, Bluetooth
922-6680              Screw, M2x3, Package of 5

To install both AirPort and Bluetooth:

922-6671              Board, Mezzanine
922-6530              Card, Bluetooth
922-6673              Antenna, AirPort
922-6674              Antenna, Bluetooth
922-6680              Screw, M2x3, Package of 5
AirPort Extreme Card (Retail)
```


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I have on-board Airport Extreme so only need the Bluetooth card and antenna (US$24). Unfortunately, CGNUSA hasn't replied to my request.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

They haven't replied to my email as of yet either. Anyone have any other recommendations on where to get the parts?


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

I called tonight and spoke to someone at CGN, the person who answers the email has been off sick and when he gets back "he has a lot of catching up to do". We should receive replies sometime this week I gather.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

damn..getting good at opening these things  ...no fear this time...took five minutes tops when I upgraded my 2nd Mac mini to 1GB...and I found a willing buyer for the 512MB that was in it.

FYI RAM is dropping  this chip was another $15 less than the first one I got.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone hear back from CGN? Anyone install those BT and Airport parts on their own?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

so you CAN buy the Airport and Bluetooth modules after the fact? i thought it was an all or nothing deal with them when you buy the Mini. good thing to know and file away, if i end up needing either.

btw, i picked up my 1gig ddr400 PQI brand memory from NewEgg for $135US. only prob is you have to know someone in the US, since they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

MacME said:


> btw, i picked up my 1gig ddr400 PQI brand memory from NewEgg for $135US. only prob is you have to know someone in the US, since they don't ship to Canada.


Since you brought it up, let me just take this time to plug CanadaRam. I picked up my 1-gig stick from them for C$258, plus shipping and GST. Maybe not the cheapest out there, but I found their service impeccable. I had previously bought a 512 stick for my iBook. I thought the new RAM might be acting up and called them about it. A few days later, a new stick was in my mailbox no questions asked. I just had to ship them the old RAM back (for which they processed a credit for the mailing costs). To me, the excellent service is worth paying a bit extra for, especially since its a Canadian company. There, I've been wanting to say that for a bit. I feel better now 

MacS (who is in no way affiliated with CanadaRam)


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Joey said:


> I called tonight and spoke to someone at CGN, the person who answers the email has been off sick and when he gets back "he has a lot of catching up to do". We should receive replies sometime this week I gather.


Hey Joey, nice to see another member from Grimsby. This town needs more mac users.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Since you brought it up, let me just take this time to plug CanadaRam. I picked up my 1-gig stick from them for C$258, plus shipping and GST. Maybe not the cheapest out there, but I found their service impeccable. I had previously bought a 512 stick for my iBook. I thought the new RAM might be acting up and called them about it. A few days later, a new stick was in my mailbox no questions asked. I just had to ship them the old RAM back (for which they processed a credit for the mailing costs). To me, the excellent service is worth paying a bit extra for, especially since its a Canadian company. There, I've been wanting to say that for a bit. I feel better now
> 
> MacS (who is in no way affiliated with CanadaRam)


*ouch* ... $258 PLUS shipping & GST? with exchange i paid $165, maybe $170. that's almost half the price you paid.

but i'm glad you are happy with your purchase and the company you selected, with it's excellent customer service. i just went for the best no frills, bang for the buck.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

I finally received my 1gb stick today and promptly installed it into the mini when I got home. Opening up the mini for the 2nd time was a lot less stressful 

I picked up the 1gb samsung stick from NCIX. Link to it is here. $218 CDN including taxes and shipping. 

The RAM works like a charm and the system seems to perform quite a bit better... mind you I'm not doing anything really CPU intensive (cept maybe WoW if that qualifies)


Heya da_jonesy, I definitely agree!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Joey said:


> I finally received my 1gb stick today and promptly installed it into the mini when I got home. Opening up the mini for the 2nd time was a lot less stressful
> 
> I picked up the 1gb samsung stick from NCIX. Link to it is here. $218 CDN including taxes and shipping.
> 
> ...


You can help me pop my Mac Mini open when I get it.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

FYI, TigerDirect.ca currently has Ultra 1gig PC3200 DDR400 for $175.99 AR

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1071020&Sku=ULT31664


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

What about bluetooth dongles? which models work with Mac Minis and which are the least expensive?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ok where did everyone get their putty knives?
has anyone ordered one (part #922-6761) from apple service? can you even do that? 

i'm thinking of going into home depot and lansing and taking a look around


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I just found one at my local dollar store....worked like a charm.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

jonmon said:


> ok where did everyone get their putty knives?
> has anyone ordered one (part #922-6761) from apple service? can you even do that?
> 
> i'm thinking of going into home depot and lansing and taking a look around


 I got mine from home depot. It's a 2 inch "Richard" putty knife. The main portion of the handle is yellow and the top part is green.

After I got it home I ran the edge on some sandpaper to bevel it a little more.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

just ordered my 1gb stick from ncix
total was $181.34 after shipping and taxes


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

jonmon said:


> just ordered my 1gb stick from ncix


Did you get the Samsung stick? I've been watching it's price drop big time over the past few weeks....last I checked it was $159+tax (I'm local so can pick it up).

I figured I'd grab it when it got below $150 and at this rate, that should be very soon.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

that's exactly what i got
the user who provided the link earlier in the thread was charged a little bit more
i would wait for a further price drop, but actually i can't


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jonmon said:


> just ordered my 1gb stick from ncix
> total was $181.34 after shipping and taxes


The advantage for Ontarians for ordering from NCIX in Vancouver is that you save the 8% PST for the out-of-province purchase. You only pay GST and shipping.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

that's true
doesn't hurt to save some cash

just installed my memory
that was pretty easy
my background in pc modding pays off 

thanks for the video link too gmark
that helped immensely


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, so did anyone order the parts for airport extreme / bluetooth from cgnusa and install them?


----------



## iTony (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow, this is an old thread.

Thought I'd mention that I recently opened mine with the non-putty technique. I tried to fit my putty knife in, but it seemed too tight. Searched a bit more and found:
macminihacks.org 

The hardest part was understanding the directions. Basically, you'll need a bunch of wires about 10" long. Look down the holes of the mini and you'll make out some white tabs in some of them. Feed a wire through to loop around the tab and pull up, you'll feel and hear the tab move. Do it 12 more times, and you're done  

It's not the fastest way, but it works.


----------

